# Maps for Kindle



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

This is so cool! There's only 3 so far. I imagine there's more on the way.

$1.59 each


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you downloaded a sample?  Wait, I can do that...

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you downloaded a sample? Wait, I can do that...
> 
> Betsy


I didn't even think to do that since I don't need Washington or California at the moment. 
Thanks, Betsy, you always push me to go one step further.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The idea is sort of intriguing, and at the price, I figured, "what the heck?"  I'm going to be in San Diego for five weeks, and Eleanor the Kindle will ALWAYs be with me, so I bought the SoCal version.  Will check it out and review it later.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, that's cool! I downloaded a sample to check out later (Southern California). Too bad I can't hook up my Kindle with that to my iPhone with GPS...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Too bad I can't hook up my Kindle with that to my iPhone with GPS...


Use your Kindle's GPS.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm, does the Kindle actually have GPS, though? I thought it just approximated its location based on the proximity to cell towers when connected to Whispernet...?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmmm, does the Kindle actually have GPS, though? I thought it just approximated its location based on the proximity to cell towers when connected to Whispernet...?


Oh darn. I forgot the smiley thingy again.

Yes, Mike. I was jerking your chain. That's my way of saying hello, nice to see you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh darn. I forgot the smiley thingy again.
> 
> Yes, Mike. I was jerking your chain. That's my way of saying hello, nice to see you.


LOL! But I was serious - gadget-mania! 

Actually, I think the Kindle *does* have a rudimentary locational ability, at least with Googlemaps. I couldn't get mine to work, but I think it's in Leslie's Kindle FAQ. Dang, now I'm gonna have to go look that up, 'cause it would be just totally too cool if it would integrate with the atlases. That's probably too much to hope for, though, until Kindle v5.0.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Actually, I think the Kindle *does* have a rudimentary locational ability, at least with Googlemaps.


There's a thread here somewhere that Harvey started. It goes into some detail about how the GPS tracking works.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> There's a thread here somewhere that Harvey started. It goes into some detail about how the GPS tracking works.


Now you've gone and done it - I'm gonna have to find it...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Now you've gone and done it - I'm gonna have to find it...


It was Leslie:



Leslie said:


> Here are the GPS shortcuts:
> 
> It seems there is a location capability (GPS?) in the CDMA module. The following shortcuts are programmed inside the browser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I just downloaded the sample, then the map. I figured for $1.59, I couldn't really go wrong.

The maps will probably be OK for highway driving, and general directions, but they don't seem to go down to a detailed street level on some of the rural areas. Useful as a reference, I guess.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just did this and used 1/4 of battery charge to find my house.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Dori said:


> I just did this and used 1/4 of battery charge to find my house.


   

Guess it has a way to go before it's perfected.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> I just did this and used 1/4 of battery charge to find my house.


Yeah, we'll have to go around with our Kindles plugged into a 12-volt car battery - that should give us at least another 10 minutes! Ha!


----------

